# suggestions on getting a Carver mxr130 receiver running at top shape?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I was given this today by a guy who didnt want it. it works ..at least in short testing I got sound from all 4 channels 1 at a time.

anyhow. I like it. want to update it and get it ready to use as my main stereo receiver..sell my other HK receiver and get a seperate amp maybe.

I rarely use this stuff anymore but I like this carver more than my HK

suggestions ? 

I know there is a guy selling replacement stuff on ebay.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

finally hooked this up to my ancient DCM Time Windows towers and it rocks. gets up to volume much fast than the newish Harmon Kardon receiver I have. 

I need some better speakers


----------

